# Anyone process a P3 Slot 1 Terminator?



## cheapmanuals (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a sweet find with the oversized fingers and other gold goodness on it?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 2, 2008)

I inlude those with my slot 1 cpu fingers. I like'em!


----------



## cheapmanuals (Jun 2, 2008)

Are the fingers the only part that is gold on this part?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 2, 2008)

They have gold traces and maybe gold under the solder mask. I never went that far with them. Not to interested in the gold underneath. I keep the de-fingered slot 1 cpus for future processing.


----------

